# Happy 99th Birthday Kirk Douglas!



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2015)

And look at the generous gift he gave on this birthday! A 15 Million dollar donation to an Alzheimer's Care Facility to be named Kirk Douglas Care Pavilion.   More here.













Kirk Douglas celebrated his 99th birthday on Wednesday at his home in Beverly Hills with wife Anne and  sons Michael, Peter, Joel and daughter-in-law Catherine Zeta-Jones as he held court under a huge banner made of red and white roses that spelled out “99 Today”. 

On the dining room table was a large rectangular birthday cake. Earlier in the day the legendary star reversed the usual protocol and instead of _receiving _a gift he decided instead to _give _one, a BIG one.

With his initial donation of $15 million, the Motion Picture & Television Fund in Woodland Hills announced plans to build a two-story $35 million Alzheimer’s facility to be named the Kirk Douglas Care Pavilion, which will be able to take care of upwards of 80 industry members with that disease. 

 It is expected to break ground in late 2016.  “It is in keeping with Kirk’s philosophy of giving back to the entertainment  community that he is the one giving us the gift on his birthday instead of us lavishing one on him,” said Jeffrey Katzenberg, chairman of the MPTF Foundation, who adds that with this most recent commitment Kirk and his wife, Anne Douglas are some of the largest donors in the history of MPTF with over $40 million to date.

 In fact, in 1992 they helped create the Alzheimer’s Unit at MPTF known as Harry’s Haven which was named for Douglas’ father. Harry’s Haven will now become the first floor of the new facility.

 “When Jeffrey Katzenberg explained the urgency of enlarging  the current facility to accommodate more patients, we had to say yes. Jeffrey knows it is our philosophy to provide funding where it is needed most. The Kirk Douglas Care Pavilion is going to help a lot of families in our community,” Douglas said in a statement.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Kirk!  Wow, check out the dimple in the chin.  It's a crater.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy b'day Kirk!    

  You go guy!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kirk.  99.  Wow!  Great actor.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 17, 2015)

That's an awesome gift he's giving to his fellow movie industry members.  Long may you run, Kirk Douglas!  

:happybday::glitter-heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

He's a class act.

*with gritted teeth*

Happy birthday, Kirk!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2015)

Very generous.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2015)

:birthday:   Kirk.  Always enjoyed your films.


----------

